# Video Card Driver Installation Problems



## Hpi_matrix_stoc (May 13, 2007)

Hi

First of all sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum, I wasnt sure if this went in the graphics section, laptops section or here :4-dontkno 

Anyway having trouble installing the driver for the K8N800 VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro Integrated graphics card on my Averatec 3270 laptop. Have downloaded the latest driver from VIA and the driver from Averatec's website, neither work and both come up with the same message, unable to complete installation and to check the log.

The log tells me this:

=========== S3SETUP LOG FILE - Started at 23:20:56 on 5-12-2007 ===========
S3Setup v(1.01.25) 1.00.03-DC/1.00.03-WD/1.00.04-AC/1.00.20-JV/1.00.15-CL/1.00.46-M7/1.00.10-SS/1.00.29-G4/1.00.25-M5/1.00.45-MS on Win XP
bAllowReboot: TRUE
bSilentReboot: TRUE
bPromptReboot: TRUE
bPromptSilentReboot: FALSE
bRemoveWindowsINF: FALSE
bDisableMenuAnim: TRUE
bDisableMenuShadow: TRUE
bDisableAlphaSelect: TRUE
VendorID to find:1106
INF File Located at: C:\AVERATEC\DRIVERS\VIDEO\k8viagn.inf
Found - ven:1106 dev:3108 ss_dev:0315 ss_ven:14FF rev:01 bus:01 devnum:00 func:00 (inVGA=1)
Enumerating Display class devices...
Display #0 has DevInst=0000178C
Instance=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_031514FF&REV_01\4&3600494A&0&0008.
Found matching display.
No more displays.
Found InstID=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_031514FF&REV_01\4&3600494A&0&0008.
Found Mfg line: "VIA.Mfg".
Description="%viagfx.DeviceDesc0% = viagfx, PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108".
'DriverVer' is 6.14.10.0171, 'DriverDate' is 09/01/2004.
Calling UpdateDriver... with PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_031514FF&REV_01
and INF path at C:\AVERATEC\DRIVERS\VIDEO\k8viagn.inf
Started Timer window in background.
Doing copy logging.
Finished with copy logging.
UpdateDriver forced install (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_031514FF&REV_01) failed->-536870389.
UpdateDriver failed, returned -536870389. Cannot install.
DestroyTimerWindow OK, but no timer dialog action occurred.
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details.


What does this mean and what can I do. My mine gripe about not having a driver for the graphics is it seems to mean I can't put my laptop on stand-by.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Did you uninstall the previous driver and then install the new one in safe/VGA mode?

Are you sure the latest version is compatible with your onboard graphics? Have you tried an earlier version?


----------



## Hpi_matrix_stoc (May 13, 2007)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> Did you uninstall the previous driver and then install the new one in safe/VGA mode?
> 
> Are you sure the latest version is compatible with your onboard graphics? Have you tried an earlier version?


Didnt seem to have a driver installed before. The driver's been installed before (one from the averatec site and worked fine) I had problems with the laptop, gave it to a guy who said there were bad seckters on the HD and cleared it up and it came back like this...all the other drivers appear to be there and everything else works fine. I cant really complain as before the laptop didnt even boot before!

Iv tried downloading an earlier driver and that hasnt worked, the driver from the averatec website should definatly work as it has done before.

I havent tried installing it in safe mode though, I will now.

Thanks for the welcome and the help  Sorry if iv missed anything out, computers arent my strong point...but im learning fast with this laptop:laugh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To install graphics drivers without causing conflicts and future problems, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager.

Under Display Adapters, right-click the VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro Integrated graphics card entry and select Uninstall.

Reboot the computer and keep tapping the F8 key until an options screen appears, then select VGA mode.

Wait for Windows to load, then disable your antivirus program to prevent conflicts. Install the new downloaded driver and reboot to complete.

Have you downloaded the VIA 4-in-1 drivers or just the graphics driver?



I wouldn't advise keeping any important data on that hard drive if there were bad sectors found. That's an early warning sign of a dying drive.


----------



## Hpi_matrix_stoc (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm I got the driver installed...I think It was because I hadnt rebotted the laptop after unistalling the driver. 

I have another problem now though, the search bar in the start menu wont work and when I restart the laptop it tells me Files are needed "The file VIAAGP1.SYS on VIA APG filter driver disk is needed"

then it asks me to select where the file is....

Its doing this I think as its detecting a new PCI to PCI something, which it wasnt before I installed the video driver...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Download and install the VIA 4-in-1 chipset drivers and then reboot. 

*Version 5.00a* will work with your computer.

There is also a *Pro version* of these drivers if you have SATA drives or a RAID setup.


----------



## Hpi_matrix_stoc (May 13, 2007)

Ah thank you, that has sorted that out ray: 

The only remaining problem is I cant select the search tool from the start menu still. Its there just when I click on it nothing happens. I also seem to be missing my wireless information, I cant get windows zero to come up either.

Thanks for the help, its much appreciated


----------

